# hilfe für gameserver to rent projekt !!



## x-ray (14. November 2000)

hi,
wir planen ein projekt, wie http://www.gameservice.de oder ähnliche.
mit memberdatenbanken, buchungskalender....
ausserdem sollte sich das serverpaswort ect. ändern.
nun unser problem:
wir kennen uns zwar mit html und etwas mit php aus, aber das wars.
wir brauchen also hilfe, da wir bereits in etwa 4 wochen um die 20 server bekommen !!!

wer sich berufen fühlt und uns hilft dieses projekt aufzubauen, meldet sich bitte bei mir.

unter profile findest du email, icq...


----------



## kab00m (14. November 2000)

*Jo, och helfe gerne...*

Aber du hast nicht gesagt was du denn nu brauchst!
Ich kann von (fast) allem ein bisschen...
Kannst mich ja mal an-ICQ-en : 66979599


----------

